# Grey Knights Interceptor Squad



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Here's the rest of the Interceptor Squad I've been painting. I'm nearly complete, as you can probably tell. The only thing I have is to do the swords. Problem is... I've tried a couple different looks on one of them and didn't like how they turned out. I don't want to do the typical blue sword with white lines... or the lightning bolt effect. Does anyone know of a gallery for Force Swords that I can browse for inspiration?

The whole squad:









Front view of individual models:

































Side and back view of the group:

























If you would like to see the Justicar in more detail, I have another thread in this forum dedicated to him.


----------

